# Flounder attack



## Aquanut (Oct 4, 2007)

We north Escambia bay and got ambushed by flounder. We couldn't stop them from jumping in the boat!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Glad You are OK!!!


----------



## Rover2coool (Mar 21, 2008)

Its been a while since Ive got attack by flounder I just moved here from Gulfport, and Im looking for somewhere to catch flounder Im not asking for your spots just a general area around north escambia bay any additional info on tides, and bait would be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Very well done---BT66


----------



## L.Crooke (Jan 14, 2008)

ummmm thats looks like its gonna be a freakin tasty dinner....good job


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice catch and pictures!! Need to push that first cut closer to the gill plate. I see 4 bites of meat wasted. That's a sin!


----------



## southern anglr (May 8, 2008)

Good job on gettn all those in the boat. nice pics.:clap:clap


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

*Sweet, nice catch!!!*

:bowdown

*Whatcha using for bait?*


----------



## De Anza Jig (Jan 16, 2008)

Awesome catch!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

Thats awsome!!great catch :clap:clap

i will making a trip out there this weekend 

thanks for the report!!


----------



## L-bow (May 14, 2008)

Whenever I try to click on the photo's I end up back at the homepage. Help!


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

try logging back on when it does that great picas of the flounder I'm sur I will be out that way some where before dark .


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW those are some awesome fish, thanks for the report!!!!


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Man that is quite a catch! You sure know how to handle a knife. Good job and really nice pics.


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow, that is a lot of flounder! Great job!!!:bowdown


----------

